
Practice makes perfect, and ‘overlearning’ locks it in - dean
https://news.brown.edu/articles/2017/01/overlearn
======
devnonymous
One of my pet peeves about that phrase is that the reality is 'practice makes
permanent, not perfect'. I was taught this when I was learning the guitar. If
you practice something with bad habits you'll just end up retaining those
habits forever.

~~~
dragonwriter
> One of my pet peeves about that phrase is that the reality is 'practice
> makes permanent, not perfect'.

That's also false, as both the beneficial and detrimental effects of practice
fade over time.

The better correction of the common saying (which I've heard from many
different teachers and coaches over the years) is "perfect practice makes
perfect".

